# Is there any yeast here?



## trustyrusty (24/5/21)

I did some yeast washing, put in a 2 litre bottle, let all the gunk settle to the bottom for about 45 min / hour, then poured the into a few bottles, without all the rubbish. I have done this before and worked. I don’t see a lot “white” which I thought was more the yeast. What are your thoughts.
I was thinking of getting a litre of warm water with sugar and see if that created a starter solution the next brew.

thanks


----------



## duncbrewer (24/5/21)

Looks like yeast to me, just like the stuff I like to harvest from the bottom of the fermentasaurus. Not sure if you need all of that liquid, could decant more " yeast " and less liquid into a smaller container. If you are going to make a starter, use some DME or LME and a bit of nutrient and make it proper like.


----------



## trustyrusty (24/5/21)

Thanks - just thought it looked more trub, anyway cheers. Do you think each one is enough for a brew or do I make into one bottle? its hard to know how much yeast this is, doing it this way?


----------



## duncbrewer (24/5/21)

Well it looks like more than 100ml of yeasty stuff, difficult to be sure how many live cells. But a starter is always a good idea, even old yeast out of date can be viable.


----------



## trustyrusty (24/5/21)

Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (26/5/21)

Btw the way I keg, I don’t cold crash …. At the end of the keg there are bits on the bottom, I’m sure that is pure yeast too? Sure I could use that?


----------



## duncbrewer (26/5/21)

I expect that is. It might be that it is yeast that was most reluctant to drop out and so you could be starting a next brew with a less floculant yeast than the early drop out stuff. But I'm not totally sure on this fact. 
Pretty sure it will be yeast though. Trouble is you would want to brew with this yeast before the keg finishes ideally so you could do a rolling replacement.


----------



## MHB (26/5/21)

Came back to say basically the same thing as duncanbrewer, you are selecting for non-sedimenting yeast!
The other point is that if you put un-lagered beer in a fridge for a couple of weeks a lot of what is on the bottom of the keg will be trub not yeast. It’s the same stuff (polyphenol protein complex) that forms during lagering, just happens slower.
Mark


----------



## trustyrusty (27/5/21)

Thanks …. Homebrewing can very technical / scientific


----------

